# Vin Deisel, God!



## gettinstarted18 (Oct 13, 2002)

Fast and Furious Vin is a god


----------



## lina (Oct 13, 2002)

I think he's sexy....


----------



## Dero (Oct 13, 2002)

Diesel wine????
I either missed sumting or I'm utterly  
Go figure!!!


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gettinstarted18 *_
> Fast and Furious Vin is a god




I think he was partial god along with that blonde dude.  However, I like the Rodriguez gal, also!

_Raaannnlll... I smell......... SKANKS!_


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2002)

Two words about Vin Deisel:

GAY.


----------



## Tboy (Oct 14, 2002)

That's funny I saw that movie Saturday.  I thought it was pretty good.  Despite all the hopped up rice burners with the 6" exhaust pipes.  

When will those guys learn that a Honda will NEVER be a Muscle Car?  

Give it up already


----------



## Mudge (Oct 14, 2002)

That movie was terrible, damn I could not believe how terrible it was, worse than I could imagine.

At least there was 1 hottie, thats all the movie was good for IMO. Fake fake fake, unbelievable.

Great for impressing 12 year olds though, a friend of mine found that his little brother would watch it 3-5 times a day, yes he's 12.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

Since when are movies suppose to be realistic or believable???  That's part of the fun!!!

I'm voting Vin hottest star of 2002!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> That's funny I saw that movie Saturday.  I thought it was pretty good.  Despite all the hopped up rice burners with the 6" exhaust pipes.
> 
> When will those guys learn that a Honda will NEVER be a Muscle Car?
> ...



as they say: There is no replacement for displacement...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 14, 2002)

Its no fun when its completely ridiculous and unrealistic, its like watching a science fiction movie with a $50 budget.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

"attack of the 150mph Honda.."


----------



## Rissole (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Since when are movies suppose to be realistic or believable???  That's part of the fun!!!


Lets do a movie Butterfly! You're my kinda gal 
yeah piss off Fade


----------

